# Seagull Model M177S, Modern Auto With St16 Caliber



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

Mark of Seagull Canada managed to source the last 4 for some members of his forum.....great watch!


----------



## AlbertaTime (Aug 1, 2009)

Thian said:


> Mark of Seagull Canada managed to source the last 4 for some members of his forum.....great watch!


It is a great looking piece...and I don't have one. :dontgetit:


----------



## Thian (Nov 23, 2008)

AlbertaTime said:


> Thian said:
> 
> 
> > Mark of Seagull Canada managed to source the last 4 for some members of his forum.....great watch!
> ...


Ron, with ALL your wonderful Chinese vintage models, I'm sure you aren't missing this one haha!


----------

